

Ask HN: Has anyone built a reactjs state editor yet? - azeirah

I&#x27;m looking for a reactjs plugin&#x2F;mixin I can use to modify the state of any component at run-time.<p>I&#x27;ve built something like this before for arbitrary JavaScript objects (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Azeirah&#x2F;Object.remote), and I will port it to React if it doesn&#x27;t exist yet, just wondering if it&#x27;s already out there.
======
kentor
React dev tools? [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/react-developer-
to...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/react-developer-
tools/fmkadmapgofadopljbjfkapdkoienihi?hl=en)

------
therealmarv
ever looked at [https://github.com/gaearon/react-hot-
loader](https://github.com/gaearon/react-hot-loader) ?

~~~
azeirah
That's close, but not it unfortunately. I'm looking specifically for a UI that
allows me to modify the state of every and any component at run-time, I have
no need to replace any code.

~~~
therealmarv
Hmm, I'm not sure if your approach is even possible. In React a component
itself holds the state internally only (this is also why it is so cool also)
and the render function outputs everything to the browser. But once it is
rendered there is no way back into the component. It's one way in React. You
want to change deep internally react components and the react hotloader
mentioned is the closest you can get. But I hope you will find a solution. And
BTW: The React Hotloader also preserves state... so you can code and state
will change.

